# Deep Space 9 Fiber Optic Model Colors



## Whatshisface007 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey-

What did anyone else use to paint DS9? The Camoflauge gray is DEFINENTLY not the right color.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Camo gray is too white. Try Testors Model Master Light Sea Gray.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

For Deep Space 9,Ertl once recommended Gloss Gull Gray.When Deep Space 9 first came out there were no painting instructions. Ertl later sent me a small sheet with recommended colors and a picture of DS9 and arrows to point out where the colors were to go,Thanks.Guy Schlicter


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

These color mixes are supposed to come straight from Paramount:

Base Color
Pantone Warm Grey 5C

8 parts sand beige
3 parts dark ghost grey
3 parts white
few drops of black

Yellow Details
Pantone 110C

4 parts insignia yellow
3 parts flat white
2 parts military brown
few drops of pale green

Red Details
Pantone Red 180C

4 parts flat red
4 parts flat yellow
1 part white
few drops of rubber

Docking ports and grey details
Pantone cool grey 8C
Testors ghost grey is supposed to match exactly

Weathering:

1)Mixture of raw unber,black, and white oil paints

2)Mixture of red,yellow,and burnt umber oil paints

3)Watercolor Wash-95% water and 5% Acylic black

4)Chalk Pastel weathering-black,rust red and brown applied to taste

Windows:
Black watercolor paint
white oil paint
yellow oil paint


----------



## Whatshisface007 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks!!!

Can you guess how much paints i need to buy??

Will this make a gray, or the Brownish color?


----------

